

Why can't I download my videos from Picasa Google - DonnyV
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Picasa/thread?tid=6a9689f96c716dd7&hl=en

======
esutton
This policy seems to be a relic of the times before google docs allowed 10gb
files of any type. Because the two services share a purchased storage pool but
have different policies regarding taking items out. My assumption is this will
disappear, especially with how close google is tying Picasa to google+, i.e
photos and videos uploaded on google+ are stored in Picasa. Not being able to
download videos from google+ kind of defeats the whole data portability
argument google keeps talking up and using against facebook.

------
DonnyV
I paid for more storage to upload my daughters videos and now I can't get them
back! I can hack a compressed .flv file but not the original WTF!!!

